# Got my hair done! Woo!



## user79 (Jan 10, 2008)

I just got back from the hair dresser. It feels like a few pounds have lifted from my head! I cut in lots of layers again, it was almost all one length again in the back and sides. My hair feels so much healthier now, and I actually love the colour (even though I didn't get it coloured at all!) I can't wait to style it myself and mess it up a bit more...I like how he blow dried it but I like my hair to look a bit 'edgier'.

What do you think? yay or nay?


----------



## Jot (Jan 10, 2008)

Yay - it looks great x


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 10, 2008)

oooh it looks super cute. Its very shiny!


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 10, 2008)

wow jules it looks great! LOVE the color! the cut is FAB!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 10, 2008)

WAY freaking YAY.
I love your color.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 10, 2008)

i just love it ! looks so great!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 10, 2008)

It fantastic.  You can do so many things with this cut.  It has a nice face framing effect too.  Gorgeous.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 10, 2008)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## meiming (Jan 10, 2008)

I love your new hair. That's so ironic that you commented on the color b/c i was so gonna ask if you had it done. Bellisima!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 10, 2008)

very sleek and sophisticated!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 10, 2008)

Definitely a yayyyy!  I love the color & how healthy it looks!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 11, 2008)

I LOVE it. That's how I wanted my daughter (19) to get hers cut when she went last week. Hers is down past her bra strap by quite a bit and I thought even if she wanted to keep a lot of the length that the layers would be so pretty. But as usual she told our stylist to just take off a little on the ends. This cut frames your face so pretty.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 11, 2008)

great!!! happy haircut!


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks girls! I have to say, I love the products he used from the Sebastian Evokativ line, my hair feels sooo very soft. I'm thinking of splurging! Not like I really need more hair products but you know - a girl can never have enough!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 11, 2008)

*i have a question. how did he get the layers to be so 'swingy' looking? my hair is layered also but i have a prob getting them to look that way, i always end up with them pin straight because i cat get it to look right

my hair is naturally wavy so i shouldnt have that prob but i do 4 some reason lol*


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2008)

He blowdried them over a large round brush, no straightening iron was used. You can get that "swing" into your hair by softly turning the roundbrush inwards, with the nozzle aimed directly onto the hair on the brush. He did this strand by strand, clipping the rest of the hair to keep it out of the way. A straightening iron will kill any volume and movement that you blowdry into it.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 11, 2008)

LOVE your hair! Your hair looks so healthy and beautiful.


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 11, 2008)

It looks really nice!  I can't wait to see what you do with it, it looks like a fun cut to work with.


----------



## frocher (Jan 11, 2008)

Your hair looks fab, it frames your face so well.


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2008)

It looks great on you


----------



## kaneda (Jan 12, 2008)

It looks great - really frames your face beautifully!


----------



## redambition (Jan 12, 2008)

definite yay! this cut has a lot of shape and i think it looks fab.


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 12, 2008)

very nice!

i love the shine and bounce. i can't wait to see the way you style it yourself!


----------



## user79 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's how I styled it tonight...












Cross posted from my latest FOTD, but I don't have any other pics...it's so easy to style!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 12, 2008)

^^ I like it like this... looks fab with that bit more volume


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah now it's totally bombshell hair!


----------



## aquadisia (Jan 13, 2008)

.


----------



## sitasati (Jan 13, 2008)

wow i love it. I got mine done like that too. lol sorry not trying to steal ur post.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 13, 2008)

You have such beautiful hair!!!  This cut and style is soooo glam!


----------



## nikki (Jan 13, 2008)

I like how he did your hair, but the way you fixed it is--well--just gorgeous!!  BTW, your makeup looks fabulous too!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks tres chic!!


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 13, 2008)

wow I like how he cuts the layers, and you look FAB with that style that you did,how you did it,,it gives more volume!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 13, 2008)

yay yay yay


----------



## lil_kismet (Jan 20, 2008)

A very classy `do turned sexy in your FOTD!! It looks fantastic!

What techniques/products did you use to style it in your FOTD/tutorial??  How did you get your layers to look so defined?


----------



## user79 (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lil_kismet* 

 
_A very classy `do turned sexy in your FOTD!! It looks fantastic!

What techniques/products did you use to style it in your FOTD/tutorial??  How did you get your layers to look so defined?_

 
I like this:






I think they may have changed the packaging for this product, I still have the old one. It's a really good pomade that you only need a very small amount of. I blow dried my hair with a paddle brush, sort of blowdrying it messy on the bottom part, then used a hot iron for the front bangs, and just applied a bit of the Molding Mud throughout, pulling the pieces out, then finished with a light-hold hairspray. Super easy to do. I teased the crown a bit too for a bit more volume.


----------



## Jade (Jan 21, 2008)

Your hair is gorgeous!!! You are also super pretty


----------

